# Health Test questions



## Debbie T (May 9, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place but I am in the process of talking to GSD breeders in the Ohio area as I will be looking for a puppy at a future date. One of my questions concerns the German "A" Stamp Certified Hip and Elbow. Is this a qualification equal to OFA testing? Also I spoke to a breeder of German bred GSD who does not do any heart testing in the way of echo or holter as he said for the German lines it's not necessary. I would appreciate comments on both of these health testing issues. My main concern, of course, is for finding an excellent breeder and healthy puppy. Thanks so much!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

The German ‘A’ stamp is equivalent to OFA. As for heart testing, not all breeders do it so if it bothers you find a breeder who does it.


----------

